# Samsung 6900 LED Stepping



## rob.ski (Jan 16, 2011)

I bought a new 55" 120Hz Samsung LED TV and have it hooked up to a Direct TV DVR. Occasionally I can see a step in the picture, usually occurs when the entire screen is updating like the camera is moving. When I see the step I can play it back with the DVR and it steps in the same spot every time. If I hook up my older Philips 60Hz LCD there is no step during the playback of the same exact scene. I tried different HDMI cables, reset to factory settings, updated the Firmware to the latest for the Samsung. Tried a different DTV box where I saw it happen. Its much easier to notice with the DVR because the step is very short like the picture freezes for 1 60Hz update. I can see the same kind of thing happen with a PS3 when I slowly turn the viewpoint in Big Game Hunter. I don't see it happen on the older TV. Had Samsung Tech support chatting online and they think the TV is defective. My concern is that it isn't really defective and is just an issue with the TV. It pretty subtle but, once I showed the wife she would notice it occasionally. Bestbuy is going to swap it so, I'll know next week if it was the set. Just want to know if anyone else has noticed something like this in their sets.
Rob


----------

